# Love Small Slingshots



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, do you love small slingshots? Would you like a chance to win a FABULOUS PRIZE? Well, you should check out the FANTASTIC Altoid Canned Catapult Contest that Winnie and I are sponsoring.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40270-altoid-canned-catapult-contest/

The contest is open for entries right now ... and the deadline for entries is Valentines Day.









Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Why, I'm downright smitten...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ahhhh shucks :neener:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'd love to see Chepo get in on this one


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

More shooters and two new FABULOUS prizes posted ... check it out!!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40270-altoid-canned-catapult-contest/

You have plenty of time to enter, so just do it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have now posted a running record of those who have entered ... the number of frames they have entered and the number of videos they have posted.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40506-altoid-canned-catapult-contest-entry-record/

I also want to let everyone know the prizes that are currently up for grabs. I will list them in the order they have been revealed ...

First was my Altorus slingshot.









Second was my Altoid Wire Frame slingshot.









Next was Winnie's wonderful Boiled Leather, all in one slingshot.









Then there is a custom made kydex neck sheath by Blade to fit your Altoid shooter.









And then Winnie donated 30 inches of Theraband Gold and a rotary cutter.









And believe it or not, there will be even MORE prizes to come!!!! All of these prizes will be awarded by random draw to those who enter. Soooo, get with the program and make an Altoid tin shooter today!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

We have had another FABULOUS PRIZE, donated by Henry. Here are some photos, and Henry's description.

Cheers ..... Charles

Here's another bit of slingshot history. In 2009, our own Flatband made a batch of these for Chief AJ's National Slingshot Association. They were sold out by April 28, 2010.

http://www.chiefaj.c...e_slingshot.htm

I got lucky and bought serial number 1 on eBay. The rubber is long since rotted, but the original pouch is included. I will also include an Alliance Sterling #107 band set, but cannot guarantee you will be able to fit it in the slots. If not, you can mount it on another frame.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, that wire bent one is awesome! And that leather pouchshot is awesome too!

Ill take a look if i can muster up some altoid can! Haha


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Winnie has just donated another FABULOUS PRIZE!!! Check out his fantastic kangaroo ball bag, complete with magnetic feed. Here is a photo.









You will find details here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40270-altoid-canned-catapult-contest/?p=501154

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BusySteve has donated another FABULOUS PRIZE!!!

" I will offer the lucky drawee the choice of a large tinned strapshot or a small tinned strapshot. The item will be shipped without a tin or ammo."

Here is a photo of the small one:









And here is a photo of the large one:









You guys better start building if you want to get in line for these FABULOUS PRIZES!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Check out his fantastic kangaroo ball bag,


 :rolling: (sorry, mind went into the gutter- i feel better though after laughing :rofl: )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Check out his fantastic kangaroo ball bag,
> ...


Ahhhh ... you are so easily led astray .....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And here is the latest prize to be added to the list. This is my second stainless steel bent rod Altoids shooter:









More details are here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40595-another-altoids-tin-wire-frame-slingshot/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have locked this thread to keep folks from mistakenly posting their entries here.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great news!!!! Winnie has just donated yet another FABULOUS PRIZE!!!

"Time For Another Prize:

I'm tossing a Simpleshot Pocket Shot into the ring as a prize. This is one of the new slingshots introduced recently by Simpleshot. Self-contained and unique. Check out the Simpleshot website and see what could be yours!

It's wonderful to see the response to the contest which has surpassed the last Atoids contest by quite a bit.

Winnie"

So get on the ball everyone. To have a chance at these FABULOUS PRIZES make an Altoids shooter and enter today!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a reminder, everyone. Time is getting short. You have until midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on Valentines Day, February 14, 2015.

I have added another prize to the pile. The new prize is my Altoid Mutant Ninja II. Here are a couple of photos:

















I made this one several years ago. You can read about it here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16199-altoid-tin-mutant-ninja-ii/

I have carried it off an on since I made it. It ain't purty, but it gets the job done.

Sooooo ... just remember that the prizes will be awarded by random draw. To get in on the fun, get off your duff and make an Altoids Tin slingshot!!!! Time is running out ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Charles

Very good...............custom made Kydex Slingshot by Blade


----------

